# smoked skinless wild turkey breast, injection needed?



## bagbeard (Jun 14, 2013)

A friend has a big skinless wild turkey breast that i want to smoke.  I plan on brining for 24 hrs and cooking with bacon on it.  just wondering if injection is really needed.  ive read a number of threads that recommend it.  also do you wrap the turkey with the bacon or just lay on top. Or do a lattice even.

happy smoke!


----------



## themule69 (Jun 14, 2013)

I inject my turkeys after i brine mine. It adds more flavor. It also keeps it moist. Then i do a slather.

Happy smoken.

David

Remember to post pics.


----------

